# we are stars!! :-)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

This month in the "Magazine Animal", 3 pages on our passion: Schutzhund

And the story of my husband  










For sale in Quebec

Unfortunately copyright forbid us to publish the article on the forums.

But... I have 5 photos for illustrated the article. 







































Hélène


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your husband . Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How cool is that!!! I'd love to read the article. Great pics, they really show the great relationship Yvon has with your dogs.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Everyone has such gorgeous dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

We are satisfied because the sport is described as "a special relationship human/dog" and not like "dangerous sport/dangerous dog"


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How special for you, your husband and the dogs. The article sounds uplifting.
Glad I remembered my high school French.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations!!!! Gorgeous pictures and as always gorgeous dogs


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

shhh! it's a secret ... but ... I use google translation... ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think your English is much better than what you lead people to believe.  

Wonder if I'll have to search for a magazine seller on-line and order one. How did you guys get approached for the magazine?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Félicitations à vous et votre mari. et ainsi les chiens de berger allemand 
( I still have some high school French as well...but also used Google translate!!!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you for the compliment on my English 

I was freelance writer for a few years for the Animal Magazine. I have written an article for WUSV 2008 (Florence, Kentucky, the magazine use my pictures again). 

I know the editor and a few journalists for this magazine. 

They were looking for a story about "canine passions". My husband agreed but he wanted to ensure that the schutzhund is highlighted.  

It's perfect


----------

